# fishing in bennetts creek suffolk



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

Caught two keeper puppy drum both on fb fake blood worms... I caught a couple of spot and used them for cut bait ... I ended up catching a nice size bluefish too .. I took home three fish and decided to cook it up ... 

Fresh drum and blue wit a special mustard oil and vinegar spice sauce ... I also used some shrimp to make a shrimp and cajun sauce ... 

<a href=http://s1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag104/DanteAikeem/?action=view&current=20130606_183839_zps530e517d.jpg target=_blank><img src=http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag104/DanteAikeem/20130606_183839_zps530e517d.jpg border=0 alt=></a>

<a href=http://s1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag104/DanteAikeem/?action=view&current=IMG-20130606-WA0001_zpsf862de35.jpg target=_blank><img src=http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag104/DanteAikeem/IMG-20130606-WA0001_zpsf862de35.jpg border=0 alt=></a>

<a href=http://s1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag104/DanteAikeem/?action=view&current=20130606_191119_zpse99eeb18.jpg target=_blank><img src=http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag104/DanteAikeem/20130606_191119_zpse99eeb18.jpg border=0 alt=></a>


----------



## cornmeal (Aug 16, 2008)

damn man you're a killer


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

That's the second time I've heard of someone catch a blue in the creek. Nice job on the fish!


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

lookin good!


----------



## wskitchen (Jun 23, 2011)

Are you puttin in at Bennetts Creek Park? I'd like to put my canoe in there and catch some pups if I can find a strong enough chemical to keep the flies away. Truth is I didn't know anyone ever caught pups there.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

In the spring we caught pups and catfish at Bennett's Creek Park Pier, however, as it has gotten warmer the pups and catfish disappeared. The only thing we're catching now are small croakers and an occasional eel. Crabs are stealing bait. The pups should be there in the fall.


----------

